# Interested in Overclocking options and advice



## fitzpc (Feb 23, 2013)

So i do a decent amount of gaming on my pc. This is what i have for now till i invest in an 8 core and a 7 series radeon

Amd Athlon II x4 645
8 gb corsair vengence 1600 ram
Msi 760gm-e51fx motherboard
and Radeon 6770 (which ive already overclocked to 960mhz from 850)

now the motherboard has an easy OC switch but i dont know for sure how stable and trustworthy that is.

any advice and suggestions?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you need/want to do that your 3.1GHz 4-Core CPU can't do at stock speeds?
OC'ing is basically a waste of time, with newer CPU's/GPU's and it voids warranties.
A top quality PSU and aftermarket CPU cooler are a must.
If you feel you must OC: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the overclocking options on boards these days are pretty good but some do tend to overcompensate on voltages.

As Tyree said it is basically pointless these days but I always do it because I always have.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

There are definitely some games which your older Athlon can bottleneck, in which case overclocking would be helpful, but with an HD 6770 your video card will bottleneck you before the CPU.


If you do decide to overclock, bear in mind you are unlikely to see any noticeable differences and that you run the risk of damaging your hardware. Independent of any advice specific to your particular board and CPU, with any overclock you will need to test for stability and ensure your peak temperatures are safe. I use and recommend the following two applications:

Prime95 for either 64/32 bit
CPUID's Hardware Monitor


When assessing the trustworthiness of a "permanent" overclock, only accept it if it passes Prime95's blend test for at least 6 hours and that your max temperatures while testing are safe. If not, your overclock is unstable and you need to either tone it down or tweak more.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You "must" have a good quality (520W minimum for your hardware) PSU and an aftermarket CPU cooler if you decide to put your components at risk by OC'ing.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

OP my sons box has the 635 propus and an asus mATX OC'ed to 3.6. Its matched with a GTX660 (non ti) which is a good match for his (and your) processor. He games on a 24" - once you game past a certain resolution the CPU is less a factor it's more about GPU usually. And yes you will need a quality PSU to OC reliably. They recommend XFX/Seasonic here it's a good choice.


----------

